# Looking for a good grinder for no more than ££100



## AL3XTUDOR (Nov 17, 2014)

ANY SUGGESTIONS? and yes... thats my budget!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Handgrinder - save another £30 and look at Hausgrind by Made by Knock (only if you are prepared to wait for delivery)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For espresso or brewed Alex or both


----------



## AL3XTUDOR (Nov 17, 2014)

Espresso and Daren what is that hand grinder like for espresso?

Is it hard to adjust? I have no experience with hand grinders.


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

I have A Brasillia RR45 dosered chrome model for sale for £90 if you are interested i bought it of a member her but it is too large for me

Paul


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Hand grinders are adequate to get started but nothing more. You'll soon get sick of spending 5 mins per grind for a cup of coffee, versus 10 seconds in a half decent electric grinder. You might struggle for £100 but Iberital grinders or Rocky Rancilio grinders regularly come up in the bracket.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

rr45 is a good buy for £95 so long as its in ok nick and the burrs are good, will do you better than an mc2 or similar.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

carper2k said:


> I have A Brasillia RR45 dosered chrome model for sale for £90 if you are interested i bought it of a member her but it is too large for me
> 
> Paul


Alex, that is a cracking grinder at a cracking price. Don't be a fool man, snap that up pronto! You simply will not do better for £90. Indeed you could spend far more than that and not get as good a grinder. You don't hpneed the huge hopper on top you can just use the much vaunted collapsible camera lens hood mini hopper which will work a treat. Do it!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> Hand grinders are adequate to get started but nothing more. You'll soon get sick of spending 5 mins per grind for a cup of coffee, versus 10 seconds in a half decent electric grinder. You might struggle for £100 but Iberital grinders or Rocky Rancilio grinders regularly come up in the bracket.


A Hausgrind will be superior to both Iberital and Rocky grinders in terms of grind quality. It grinds surprisingly quickly... 40secs or so.

Speaking from experience of owning a Rocky - it's stepped which makes adjustment really frustrating as inevitably the grind you want is between 2 steps.

It comes down to what your priority is - taste in the cup or convenience


----------



## AL3XTUDOR (Nov 17, 2014)

I cant seem to find ANYTHING on the Brasillia RR45 in terms of reviews, dialling in, cleaning or anything! seems abit risky...


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Try searching for Rossi RR45 its the same grinder.

No risk except the fact that they are no longer made so spare parts may become an issue in the future. Having said that it's a commercial grinder, built like a tank so in domestic use it should out last you.

At £90 I seriously doubt you'll get anything better... pull the trigger.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Try searching for Rossi RR45 its the same grinder.
> 
> No risk except the fact that they are no longer made so spare parts may become an issue in the future. Having said that it's a commercial grinder, built like a tank so in domestic use it should out last you.
> 
> At £90 I seriously doubt you'll get anything better... pull the trigger.


What he said above

for the budget you have , thats gonna be better than an old mc2 etc....

You really don't have a lot of options at under £100 for electric grinders...


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

It's my old grinder and the burrs when I sold it a month or so ago had about 5kg through them and they were pucker originals. It had tons of life left in it and £90!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Alex, I've no personal interest in this but there's exactly the same grinder on ebay at the moment bid up to £118 and plenty of time left, so will probably go at about the £200 mark. I had the doserless version and it was great. Having said that dosered grinders are the way forward as far as I am concerned. Less mess.

This is an excellent grinder, more than you'll need for a long long time. These are bullet proof, and with good burrs you just cant go wrong. Even if you don't get on with it (which you will) you can sell it on with a profit, easy.

You clean these the same as any other grinder like a mazzer etc


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

carper2k said:


> I have A Brasillia RR45 dosered chrome model for sale for £90 if you are interested i bought it of a member her but it is too large for me
> 
> Paul


Well, I'm interested and have sent him a p.m.

Sorry to hijack this thread but I was going to post one the same.

I'm new to this but have read somewhere that the grinder is the most important piece of kit, no idea what condition it's in but have read that they are quite big though...

How do they compare to smaller grinders?

I've only got a Dualit Espressivo but I'm sure there will be a big difference than using supermarket ground espresso coffee.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Well, I'm interested and have sent him a p.m.
> 
> Sorry to hijack this thread but I was going to post one the same.
> 
> ...


go for it rhys. Great bit of kit that you are very unlikely to have probs with or lose money on


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks, I take it it's a good grinder then (thought about the Rocky on the sale thread but wasn't keen after reading reviews about static etc. plus there's a feud brewing the last time I read the thread lol).


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

AL3XTUDOR said:


> I cant seem to find ANYTHING on the Brasillia RR45 in terms of reviews, dialling in, cleaning or anything! seems abit risky...


A bit risky???!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PeterF said:


> A bit risky???!!!!


not risky

its been owned by 2 forum members and has performed well

for £100 or less I'm unclear exactly what the Op expects or wants

if a " bargain " sj or something else , then they are better off trawling gumtree and crossing their fingers they don't buy a duffer that needs another £100 put into it

Again snooze and loose as it looks like it gone to someone else


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> not risky
> 
> its been owned by 2 forum members and has performed well
> 
> ...


I've been in touch with the chap who owns it and agreed to buy it btw, so I guess that answers that one..


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Bargain! Well done Ryhs


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, the Classic will have to wait now.. I'll just have to put up with fresh beans through my Dualit (will look out for a non-pressurised basket for it though).

As an aside, my other half is getting me a tamper for Xmas as I've been using the bottom of a soy-sauce bottle :-/ (My Dualit didn't come with one - can't complain as it was free


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well done Rhys. That grinder will serve you well through all sorts of machine upgrades. As is often said the quality of the grinder is by far and away the bigger issue in making good coffee.


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

For transparency Rhys has bought this grinder off me

Paul


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Well done Rhys

A decent tamper and a new grinder will make vastly different coffee than previously

At least you now the provenance of this grinder also


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Now I'm thinking I need to go second hand. Was going to get new but a bargain one is calling me.


----------

